# Help rejoining separating planks on wood table top



## pashellabarger (Oct 8, 2010)

My wife picked up a wooden table from the side of the road that someone was throwing out. I'm a bit new to woodworking and need some advice. 

My biggest problem is that the table top planks are separating slightly in some spots one one end of the table. 'm guessing this is due to humidity and improper joinery in construction. The widest crack is only about 2mm and runs about 4 feet into the middle of the table along a joint. There are no end planks that hold the table together, but there are two planks underneath running transverse to the tabletop planks that are nailed into the tabletop on the bottom side. 

What is the best way to fix these separations? I was thinking just some wood glue and clamps, but wasn't sure if that would be enough to hold it together. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I would probably remove the transverse planks and rejoin the table top planks with wood glue and clamps. After all was dry and cured I would reattach the transverse planks. If the table laid out in the rain and got wet you may have to let it dry out for some time before you try this.

Gerry


----------

